# Bands - draw weight.



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

I just bought a Scout slingshot, and I would like some stronger bands with it. Would someone be so kind to tell me the draw weights of the above bands?

And what would you recommend? I will be using this band for hunting, when I get some practice. I'm going to be using 12mm steel and lead balls.

Thanks a lot

And merry Christmas


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Draw weight depends on way more than what your asking. Width and whether they are cut tapered or straight cut and or doubled etc.etc.

TBG and latex are very popular stuff in flat bands for hunting. Some use tubes doubled.

Do some reading on here and you will find most of your answers. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

try this:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/?hl=%20hunting%20%20bands%20%20setup

cheers,

jazz


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

make your own so you can customize the draw weight to your needs.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I will look into it, a lot of new stuff to learn


----------

